# Topside oil change of the Cruze 2.0 CTD



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the creator of the video is a poster here and has posted this


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> the creator of the video is a poster here and has posted this


 @KpaxFAQ ?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> @KpaxFAQ ?


no 

something like @callmekelly

its from idparts.com dunno why the subterfuge, guess they havent kissed the ring or something


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I used an oil extractor on my Jetta TDI. Very handy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> For those interested in a European Topside oil change method it appears it works on the 2.0 Diesel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOC-MlAMLaU


That is actually my car in the video! Just so you know although this method works on the Gen1 Cruze it will not be as simple on the Gen2. The Gen2 has the filter located in the oil pan so you would need to lift the car to change the filter anyways.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

finally kissed the ring


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

boraz said:


> finally kissed the ring


ccasion14:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ccasion14:


all the oil in my car (aside from the initial 4 free dealer changes) has been ordered from you.

your shipping to canada is super cheap.

currently the exchange rate is silly high,so dunno what ill do in 12 mos when i need more, but thats got nothing to do with your company.

ive been a happy customer.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I use an extractor on all my vehicles that I can fit the tube down the dipstick. Even on the vehicles I have to go under to change the filter on. It is still easier and faster than pulling the plug. Also use it for bleeding brakes, removing tranny fluid, and used it to remove coolant on some too. Best money I have spent on a tool for my garage.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> That is actually my car in the video! Just so you know although this method works on the Gen1 Cruze it will not be as simple on the Gen2. The Gen2 has the filter located in the oil pan so you would need to lift the car to change the filter anyways.


Literally in the oil pan, like the Tech4 variant of the old 2.5L Iron Duke?
Or pointing downward near the oil pan, like the 1.4L LE2?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Literally in the oil pan, like the Tech4 variant of the old 2.5L Iron Duke?
> Or pointing downward near the oil pan, like the 1.4L LE2?


The housing is built right into the pan.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The Gen2 has the filter located in the oil pan so you would need to lift the car to change the filter anyways.


Wow, so the Gen 2 oil pan must be pulled at each oil filter change?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It appears to be the same plastic cap design as the GEN 1 1.4L Gasser and GEN 1 2.0L Diesel. But it threads into the pan instead of the oil cooler assembly. 

I wonder what they did for an oil cooler, if the whisper diesel has an actual oil cooler. 

Thanks for posting the pictures, by service manual access doesn't have info on the new 1.4L Turbo engines or the new 1.6L Turbo diesel.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> It appears to be the same plastic cap design as the GEN 1 1.4L Gasser and GEN 1 2.0L Diesel. But it threads into the pan instead of the oil cooler assembly.


I wonder if oil gushes out on your hand when you unscrew it, those caps don't capture as much oil as a spin-on filter would.
When they are topside and vertical, the oil just drains back into the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Wow, so the Gen 2 oil pan must be pulled at each oil filter change?


Luckily the filter can be removed without pulling the pan. The filter cap will just unscrew and the filter is clicked into it. 



Taxman said:


> I wonder if oil gushes out on your hand when you unscrew it, those caps don't capture as much oil as a spin-on filter would.
> When they are topside and vertical, the oil just drains back into the engine.



The cap actually has a drain port for the filter that can be opened with an allen wrench.









Also the cap uses a 24mm socket


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Pulling the filter on the Gen 1 must make a mess?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like the Gen 2 is a cleaner design. Remove the drain plug, remove the housing without the usual spillage. I like it. 

The Gen 1 Filter change can be done without spillage, just have to keep front of vehicle no more than a few inches in the air and let the filter drain before removing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Pulling the filter on the Gen 1 must make a mess?


zero mess

keep it level, let the filter drain as you unscrew it

you need to wipe the gutter afterwards, thats it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The filter access on gen 2 looks great...


----------

